# Worth reading........ if you have a dog (or not)



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you can start the day without caffeine,

If you can always be cheerful, ignoring aches and pains,

If you can resist complaining and boring people with your troubles,

If you can eat the same food every day and be grateful for it,

If you can understand when your loved ones 
are too busy to give you any time,

If you can take criticism and blame without resentment,

If you can conquer tension without medical help,

If you can relax without alcohol,

If you can sleep without the aid of drugs,



Then You Are Probably

The Family Dog!

And you thought I was going to get all spiritual ....

Handle every Stressful situation like a dog;

If you can't eat it or play with it, *Pee on it and walk away

Have a great day!*

Dave


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice one Dave.

And in the same vein:-










 
Roger


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

In 9 yrs 7 months 2 weeks 4 days ,I have only not been with my Jolie (French Labrador cross Bitch from hell) for 7 days,whilst I was in Hospital getting over having a stent fitted

We bought a larger camper then necessary for the two of us, so as to accommodate her,

She calms me down ,and has never let me down, and I will never let her down

When you are owned by a dog you know the true meaning of love and loyalty


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What do you mean

When I can't understand your words??

I understand every one of them :evil: 

Pretending I don't on the odd occasions

Well it's called freedom of choice

At 6 I'm fed, so at 5.30 I remind you every 5 mins

When I need a walk, I gaze ai HIS coat

It works he gets edgy

Our humans well they are easily trained

Well they are aren't they??

Whoops time for my chew

Teeth cleaning time

I'll just let them know!!
It seems without us they could be forgetful

Aldra


----------

